# Auto-Accept



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

If anyone from Lyft is reading this... Can you _*please please please*_ fix the auto accept problem on Android.

All you need to do is put in a 1-2-second delay between the time a ping appears and sounds until my finger registers an accept. Uber already does this.

90% of my cancellations are from this happening... Where a ping appears and I can't even look at it before it accepts.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

This really does suck.... AND they hide the price multiplier often sending me into a losing ride situation. This is not cool.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello,

I am from Lyft. We understand your frustration, however, we are still going to deactivate you, effective immediately.

Thanks for driving with us.

Raj


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

auto accept is evil, forces you to take wack pax with low ratings, I heard lyft is even worse with never ending pools


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

As soon as you accept a ride get back to the Lyft screen ASAP and select the blue online button, then select "Last Ride" from the popup screen. Never, or almost never let Lyft give you a ride automatically, it will usually have been passed on by other drivers for good reason, and you won't know the rider rating.

If Lyft is actually slamming rides on drivers who are available but did not accept the ride, then they have crossed the contractor/employee line. They are not doing that here (Android).


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Basically, what I'm talking about is where you are not on a Lyft call but using your phone outside the Lyft app, such as typing a text message. Your finger being on the screen registers an acceptance before you even can look at the ping.

This is what I'm begging them to fix.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> Basically, what I'm talking about is where you are not on a Lyft call but using your phone outside the Lyft app, such as typing a text message. Your finger being on the screen registers an acceptance before you even can look at the ping.
> 
> This is what I'm begging them to fix.


Thanks, and true for me too. They have a bunch of strategies to get drivers to accept rides that are not in the drivers financial interest. Maybe their by line should be Lyft, the less sneaky company, but I am not sure even that is true anymore.


----------

